# Mouse accuracy game(flash)



## chesss (Nov 5, 2008)

Small and simple flash game, to test your mouse accuracy.. *www.bigfatarcade.com/swf/discdash.swf 
32000 - my top score


----------



## veddotcom (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Buddy,I also Played ur game 2 times, 
1st time Highest Score was 40000+
2nd time it was 53379...
Nice Game


----------



## chesss (Nov 6, 2008)

38000


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 6, 2008)

my score 546700


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice Game My Score Was 48975...


----------



## chesss (Nov 7, 2008)

49000! woot 
I changed a few mouse settings . Speed = 30% , acceleration = medium ,

91625  !!!!!!! MUAHAHAA
speed - lowest , accelertion - high


----------



## y3games (Jun 1, 2010)

My score is 200000, not so bad


----------



## ghablo (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks ....


----------

